# flea injection



## bindiboo

whilst waiting at the vets today, I noticed a poster for a flea injection which lasts 6 months. Its called program. Has anyone had their cat done, how much did it cost and did it work?


----------



## xxSaffronxx

sounds interesting - not heard of it.
Am interested to know the details if anyone has any.

Bindi did it say how much it was?


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

bindiboo said:


> whilst waiting at the vets today, I noticed a poster for a flea injection which lasts 6 months. Its called program. Has anyone had their cat done, how much did it cost and did it work?


PROGRAM® 6 Month Injectable For Cats Q&A - Novartis Animal Health US, Inc.



not used it or had any experience with it yet.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Yep, seen it, but not had mine done with it, here you go Some info*
Injections

Program (Novartis)

Medication containing lufenuron, which acts to prevent development of flea eggs 
Can be given by injection every six months 
The additional use of a flea-killing spot-on is recommended if adult fleas are present 
Currently available from veterinary surgeons only


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Do u know the price steph as you work in a vets?

I guess eventually breeders could give the injections in the future too like they can with microchips


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

xxSaffronxx said:


> Do u know the price steph as you work in a vets?
> 
> I guess eventually breeders could give the injections in the future too like they can with microchips


really Selk where did you see it?

i believe it's only in the US at the moment so no sorry can't help there. but i can give the Novartis rep a ring tomorrow and see if i can get any details.


----------



## BlackCat

Program injection has been around in this country for about 12 years at least!  Normally it will cost around £30-40

It does work however Program will not kill off heavy flea burdons. Instead it sterilises the flea to prevent it reproducing, but as the majority of fleas spend their life off the pet means if there is a flea problem, it will be pretty much ineffective.

There isn't much chance of breeders being able to administer it as it is a prescription only medication, meaning the cat must be under a vets care. Microchips can be implanted by anybody trained, but it is a different case where medication is concerned.


----------



## Selk67U2

> really Selk where did you see it?
> 
> i believe it's only in the US at the moment so no sorry can't help there. but i can give the Novartis rep a ring tomorrow and see if i can get any details.


*At my vets and yes you can get it in this country*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

BlackCat said:


> Program injection has been around in this country for about 12 years at least!  Normally it will cost around £30-40
> 
> It does work however Program will not kill off heavy flea burdons. Instead it sterilises the flea to prevent it reproducing, but as the majority of fleas spend their life off the pet means if there is a flea problem, it will be pretty much ineffective.
> 
> There isn't much chance of breeders being able to administer it as it is a prescription only medication, meaning the cat must be under a vets care. Microchips can be implanted by anybody trained, but it is a different case where medication is concerned.


ah new one for me. we don't have it here out in the country *chews on straw*



like i said i have no experience with it and couldn't advise! just added the info link! 

might bug my boss about it tomorrow haha


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

I think I used it years ago but it was for my dog 

Perhaps it's the same thing but now for cats.

It's obviously taken a long time to travel down south


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

Sungold-Bengals said:


> I think I used it years ago but it was for my dog
> 
> Perhaps it's the same thing but now for cats.
> 
> It's obviously taken a long time to travel down south


we barely have internet here!! 

we just give our patients whisky and cider for the pain...  heheh


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

ErbslinTrouble said:


> we barely have internet here!!
> 
> we just give our patients whisky and cider for the pain...  heheh


Internet - I agree I must just be lucky tonight 

I'll take some of that pain relief please


----------



## Degas

I remember this injection being very popular when I lived in Portsmouth. I personally have never used it, I always use Frontline. But talking about new things. I was amazed when I asked for Drontal at the vets for Degas & Foxy. Instead they just squirted some liquid on the back of their necks and said all done!!!! I was amazed it was soo easy. But a word of warning for anyone who is going to shows. When Degas had it, it left like a greasy stain on his coat for around 3 days. It has disappeared, but I would have been really stuck if he had been entered in a show


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

Degas said:


> I remember this injection being very popular when I lived in Portsmouth. I personally have never used it, I always use Frontline. But talking about new things. I was amazed when I asked for Drontal at the vets for Degas & Foxy. Instead they just squirted some liquid on the back of their necks and said all done!!!! I was amazed it was soo easy. But a word of warning for anyone who is going to shows. When Degas had it, it left like a greasy stain on his coat for around 3 days. It has disappeared, but I would have been really stuck if he had been entered in a show


yeah you're thinking of Profender. Great for those who don't like pilling their cats!


----------



## Bobwilliams

Frontline is one of the most effective flea medication we've got and unfortunately one of the more expensive. The product has been around for a long time and we are starting to see some resistance, which is a concern and the reason we recommend using Frontline Plus rather than Frontline TopSpot. Frontline Plus contains (S)-methoprene, an ingredient that prevents reproduction by fleas that aren't killed by Frontline alone. Because Frontline depends on natural skin oils to spread itself around, it's best to wait about two days after bathing before applying the product and avoid bathing or swimming for a couple of days afterwards.

===========================
Bobwilliams
social advertising


----------



## LousKoonz

Bobwilliams said:


> Frontline is one of the most effective flea medication we've got and unfortunately one of the more expensive. The product has been around for a long time and we are starting to see some resistance, which is a concern and the reason we recommend using Frontline Plus rather than Frontline TopSpot. Frontline Plus contains (S)-methoprene, an ingredient that prevents reproduction by fleas that aren't killed by Frontline alone. Because Frontline depends on natural skin oils to spread itself around, it's best to wait about two days after bathing before applying the product and avoid bathing or *swimming* for a couple of days afterwards.
> 
> ===========================
> Bobwilliams
> social advertising


i think the cat owners are ok on this one - can't imagine any of mine doing the backstroke, pmsl xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

* ..........*


----------



## uzume

Hi

I had my last cat injected with program. It works by rendering the adult fleas infertile and is brilliant for preventing home infestations. However, it doesn't actually kill fleas so you may need to initially de-flea in a more traditional way.

Fleas live for about 2 weeks on average so once your cat/dog is injected, it will take a month or so for all the live fleas to die & any eggs already laid to hatch and die if you don't use any other methods. This is fine but remember that the flea has to bite your pet in order for Program to work. Once the cycle has been broken and all fleas are gone, it will be fine because even if your pet picks up a flea outside, as soon as it bites, it is infertile.

From memory, I think it cost around 40 quid for a 6 month injection.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Abooksigun

About 12 years ago probably just before frontline came out I used to use the program liquid that you put in your pets food in my case cats. I also used flea collars from the vet but once frontline was available I didn't bother with the program

The injection has certainly been available my way for quite a few years I have to say


----------



## Lissia

My cat has had the program jab for 5 years, it's great we had a heck of an infestation as he'd picked up some fleas and then when we put him on the program jab, after a month the infestation had reduced and after three months the house was completely flea free.
I've kept him on it ever since and he's never had fleas, picked up the odd one but as soon as they bit him they were sterilised and can't breed so they died out.
I pay £47.63 for my cats six monthly jab (he doesn't care much for being jabbed up!) lol
Program and the vets partnership used to offer assurance that you won't get an infestation and a guarantee that if you had a cat on program jab and they infest your house with fleas then they will pay for the 'clean up' process as they are that sure you won't get an infestation.
The cat has to be seen by the vet prior to receiving the program treatment but it's twice a year, job done, it's great.
I have only positive things to say about it.


----------



## Lissia

Selk67U2 said:


> *At my vets and yes you can get it in this country*


Program jabs have been available for cats in the UK for 29 years now


----------



## Cats cats cats

Program is also available as a monthly oral suspension that you mix in food  Wolf gets this as he's very difficult to flea with a spot on ! :yikes:

The oral suspension is readily available online and is not prescription only


----------



## Polly G

Both of my cats had Program injections about 18 months ago. Both had very bad reactions and one became quite ill. I would never use it again.


----------



## Pigletcorner77

bindiboo said:


> whilst waiting at the vets today, I noticed a poster for a flea injection which lasts 6 months. Its called program. Has anyone had their cat done, how much did it cost and did it work?


Yes our cat had it - it came as part of our insurance plan so not sure on cost. He's developed a big lump though where he was injected so we're talking him back for a check up. I wouldn't want to give it to him again.


----------

